# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Algas verdes após 10 meses de montagem  de aquario

## Joaquim Fonseca

Estou um pouco desiludido pois após varias tentativas e contactos com varios conhecedores do assunto , continuo com muitas algas verdes no aquario.
A cerca de ums 6 meses coloquei um post aqui e com a ajuda de todos mas em especial do grande Ricardo Lacerda que em sido um santo e muito paciente pois falo com ele telefonicamente cerca de 2 a 3 vezes semana para varias ajudas, consegui tirar as diactomacias e inicio de do aquario.
Entri depois na fase de algas verdes que ia limpando da rocha com a escova de dentes todas as semanas faço trocas de 20% do aquario todas as semans com agua osmose com uma etapa de dionização nao coloco aditivos a nao ser kalkwasser todos os dias cerca de 2 litros tenho desde agosto um excelente escumador DELTEC MCE 600 com capacidade para 600 litros e o meu aquario só tem 240 l(setup colocado no link dos setups dos aquarios), mas mesmo assim continuam algas verdes em força.
Toda a gente diz para ter paciencia como diz o Marco Madeira leva algum tempo e continua com as trocas todas as semanas mas eu vejo outros aqurios mais recentes carregados de corais e com 8 ou 10 peixes e ainda mais pequenos sem estes problemas, sei que comecei muito mal aconselhado mas fui aprendendo com os erros e consultas aos melhores aquriofilos que podia e fui rectificando e corrigindo.
Neste momento penso ter todas as condições desde a 5 meses com 240 w de power compact um excelente escumador, só tenho 6 peixes dos quais 5 são pequenos e 6 corais moles como actindiscus e sarcophytons mas não sei que mais fazer as algas verdes uqe sei são boas para a vida continuam nas rochas e até fazem pequenos tufos no substracto tenho 3 peixes como desjardini e gobio bicolor para comer algas tenho um exercito de equip+a de limpez turbos ermitas patas verdes nassarius etc. e continua , até o Ricardo Lacerda que já visitou o aqurio não sabe que mais aconselhar .
Por tudo isto peço AJUDA !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gil Miguel

Já Retiraste o Filtro da EHEIM com massas filtrantes ?
Jà elevaste mais o Kh (tava a 5-6 ? )
A circulação em volume tá boa, mas está bem distribuida ?
Que água tas a utilizar para as mudanças de agua e com que frequencia fazes as mudas?
Como fazes a reposiçao de agua e com o que? :Smile:

----------


## Joaquim Fonseca

O filtro eheim vai ficar porque peenso ter mais peixes que o normal num reef e então necessito de ajuda para tirar dejectos do aquario e ajudar na desnitrificação porque nao posso ter sump e esta é a solução álem disso lavo o filtro as ceramicas todas as semanas.
Uso agua osmose na reposição duma osmose com 6 etapas 
Uso kalkwasser em gota a gota 2 litros por dia
Tenho o kh estável em 9 e o ph em 8 pois tinha o teste estragado do k.h.
Tenho os nitritos e nitratos sempre controlados no 0 ou em 0.03.minimo da escala do teste
As bombas estao nos 4 cantos do aqurio 3 a superficie e a mais forte 2000 l em baixo a apontar para cima e o Ricardo Lacerda disse que estavam bem.
TENHO BASTANTE MOVIMENTAÇÃO NO AQUARIO , até tenho que porteger alguns corais com recha viva apesar disso encontro bastantes sedimentos junto as rochas e nos filtros das bombas.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Ok, de qualquer maneira Discordo com o facto de teres ceramicas no aquario.
Se as lavas religiosamente todas as semanas pode nao ser o Problema.
Se essas Algas verdes existem é porque existem nitratos e fosfatos na agua para serem consumidos.
O teste de nitratos a zero pode este resultado, porque se tiveres uma boa quantidade de algas são elas proprias que tão a consumir estes nitratos.
Essas barreiras de rocha viva que falas nao te criam pontos de circulação mortos?

Teres tantos peixes a produzir MatériA Organica tambem não ajuda nada. Só devias ter colocado peixes com o aquario Estável.
Com que frequencia os alimentas? Nao estarás a alimenta-los em excesso?

----------


## Joaquim Fonseca

Tenho caulerpa no aqurio que está a grande que devia consumir os fosfatos.~
Nao tenho zonas mortas nao tenho barreira apenas coloco em pontos de circulação nao tao fortes.
Só tenho 6 peixes dos quais o maior e um dejardini os outros sao 2 gobius 1 gamma loretto et.
Só alimento 2 vezes ao dia pouca quantidade e antes de por comida congelada descongelo cuando a agua com fosfatos desde sempre.
Só coloquei mais de 2 peixes após ter o aquario estabelizado quando me disseram que tinha algas verdes e que significava que podia ter vida.

----------


## Gil Miguel

DE facto é complicado perceber o que se passa...
Nao queres experimentar retirar as ceramicas ? É que de facto se só tens um peixe grande podias tentar.È a unica coisa que nao está de acordo com os principios de um aquario de recife.
E veres os resultados na semana a seguir. Só por descargo de consciencia..
Nunca se sabe  :Smile:  experimenta.

De Resto mantem as mudanças de água ( 10% semanais era muito bom) e a alimentaçao moderada (sem passarem fome claro).Se a caulerpa Tá com um grande crescimento vai podando para a exportaçao de nutrientes.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ...em especial do grande Ricardo Lacerda ....


Ele refere-se aos 192 cm de altura e 108 kg de peso.... mais nada!!!




> .. que tem sido um santo..


Para quem não sabe o meu nome completo: Ricardo Manuel do Espírito Santo de Lacerda ... está explicado!!!




> ... para ter paciencia como diz o Marco Madeira leva algum tempo e continua com as trocas todas as semanas...


..e diz muito bem!!!




> ....até o Ricardo Lacerda que já visitou o aqurio não sabe que mais aconselhar...


Confesso!!!! ... já li e reli tudo o que é teoria... e não arranjo "solução" ...

----------


## João Graça

Boas, realmente concordo com o Gil, esta um problema algo dificil de resolver.
Tal como ele disse, podias tirar as cerâmicas ou qualquer filtração mecânica que tenhas, pois isso ajuda, mesmo que as laves, vais ver que vais notar diferença se as tirares, não sou grande expert nisto, mas sempre me deram umas dicas bem uteis aqui no forum, tenta tambem não abusar nos peixes, pois a longo prazo isso vai disparar nitratos.
Mas isto e so a minha opinião.    :SbSourire:  
 :SbOk5:

----------


## Miguel Antunes

Oi Joaquim,
   Não sei se consigo ajudar em alguma coisa mas vamos lá tentar...
   Como é que lavas as ceramicas? Utilizas agua doce/fria com cloro, acabada de sair da torneira, ou fazes como se faz nos doces em que se utiliza a agua do aquario?
    Se utilizas agua doce e fria então está tudo ok pois desta forma estás a liquidar as bacterias aerobicas responsaveis pela nitrificação. Caso não estejas então o problema pode estar aqui pois um filtro com ceramica cheio de bacterias aerobias é mais que suficiente para teres nitratos elevados. Será que o teu teste de nitratos está OK?
   Outra coisa, a Caulerpa elimina Nitratos não fosfatos, já medis-te os fosfatos? Se tiveres fosfatos elevados experimenta a pingar o Kalk junto á bomba que alimenta o escumador, vai por certo ajudar.  

Abraço,

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas, Joaquim

Está aí, de facto, um caso bicudo....
É que, segundo o relato, tens feito tudo (ou quase) o que é aconselhado fazer e 10 meses é muito tempo para um ciclo normal de algas.
Por isso, temos que pensar que há algum elemento do aquário que as está a alimentar e em força.
Começaria por analisar rigorosamente os fosfatos e nitratos.
Os testes que normalmente utilizamos, com colorímetro, para além de não serem muito fiáveis, estragam-se com relativa facilidade, por isso, se puderes, tenta fazer a análise num laboratório. Se não for possível, faz uma série de 4 ou 5 testes, recorrendo aos testes de amigos, de preferência de marcas diferentes.
Esse aquário tem que ter (arrisco) fosfatos em quantidade elevada, pelo que, após se confirmar, temos que os precipitar.
Também desconfio do teste de nitratos. O filtro mecânico faz a nitrificação (não a desnitrificação) e pode estar a nitrificar em demasia, não havendo agentes suficientes para a desnitrificação (como estás de RV ? e de DSB ?).
Eu retirava-o, mesmo, porque essa população de peixes também não me parece que o exija.

Se te servir de consolo,
Também tive um problema grande de algas, curiosamente, entre o 6º e o 10º mês do aquário, embora a grande razão deve ter sido uma TPA com água da torneira. Quase desesperei, porque o aquário era uma poça de lodo castanho escuro (se as tuas são verdes, apesar de tudo é menos mau).
Foram longo meses.... Resolveu-se, penso eu, por uma conjugação de duas situações: tempo e rigorosas TPA semanais de 20%, com água de OI e natural.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Joaquim Fonseca

Em minha opinião, penso que tens um problema de qualidade de agua (o que certamente não é novidade). Para se ter algas precisas de ter nitratos, fosfatos ou silicatos no teu aquario (o que tambem não é novidade). estes elementos combinados com a iluminação são os necessários a proliferação de algas num aquario. 

As minhas propostas de resolução do problema atacando a origem são:

- Análise da agua da torneira

- Retirar todas as cerâmicas

- Utilização "exclusiva" de agua de osmose ou deionizada, sendo o ideal mesmo, fazer uma passagem da agua de osmose por um deionizador para termos a certeza absoluta em 99% de que esta fica em condições de entrada no aquario.

- Aumento da evaporação da agua do aquario, para prosteriormente adicionar durante a noite com kalkwasser, mais litragem do que a que actualmente é introduzida. No caso recomendaria de 5 a 7,5L/dia. Principalmente durante esta epoca fria, muitos aquarios têm esse problema, devido a sua baixa evaporação.

- A adição do kalkwasser deverá ser o mais directamente possivel para dentro do copo do escumador (para precipitarmos os fosfatos)

- Aumento da equipe de limpeza, em especial o uso de cerites e nassários.

- 2 trocas de agua de 20% de imediato espaçadas de 8 dias, e retomar os 10% de TPA´s a uma regularidade quinzenal.

*Modo mais rápido da eliminação das algas, mas tambem mais caro*. (não atacando a origem)

- Ligar uma lampada UV 24h/dia

- Adquirir um ozonizador com controlador de REDOX e estabilizadar o valor REDOX em 350


Nota: Não sei que sal esta está a usar, mas alguns contêm valores excessivos de fosfatos. Recomendo que saline um copo de agua e faça o teste de fosfatos, se acusar fosfato, esse sal não serve.

Não esqueça que estas recomendações devem ser tidas apenas como mais uma ideia de um "pensante"  :Icon Cry:  (penso eu de que...como diria o outro).
Felismente e para já não tenho algas no meu aquario que esta quase a fazer 5 mêses, mas se eu soubesse tudo (se é que alguem sabe) talvez não andasse tambem por aqui á procura de soluções.

Obviamente que atacando a origem é a solução.

Vá dando novidades da evolução do aquario, e conte para nós os procedimentos que tomou.

----------


## Vitor Castro FIZO

oi eu ja tive um problema parecido.depois de muito matutar,resolvi inspeccionar a minha rocha viva toda.UMA a UMA e descobri uma pedra Podre,mesmo a xeirar mal.até a furei com um berbequim e acredita que o xeiro era mesmo nauseabundo e a pedra estava toda preta tanto por dentro como por fora.

meus conselhos sao faz um teste de TDS á tua osmose,o ideal  é o teste dar o resultado de 0 ppm.

dizes ter acumulacao de detritos na rocha e no areao entao é porque nao tens circulacao que chegue ou a tens mal aproveitada.até podes  ter 10.000 ou 15.000 litros de circulacao mas se ela for sempre feita para o mesmo lado  faz com ke os detritos se acumulem nos pontos mortos.tens ke arranjar maneira de ter correntes alternadas para os detritos andarem em suspensao e serem, ou comidos pelos peixes ou apanhados pelos filtros.

penso ke o teu problema se resume a esses detritos,e o facto de os teus testes de nitratos darem 0 nao ker dizer nada,apenas ker dizer ke as algas comem Rapido  :JmdFou:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá pessoal

Aproveito este tópico para relembrar que a colocação de macro-algas no aquario só por si não é suficiente para exportar os fosfatos. A exportação dos fosfatos pelas macro-algas obtem-se pelas podas frequentes que devem de ser feitas.  Ao podarmos as macro-algas é que estamos a exportar os fosfatos. Se não forem podadas, a retenção dos fosfatos nas algas, mantem-se no aquario e no caso de morte de alguma os fosfatos voltam de novo para a agua do aquario.

----------


## Joaquim Fonseca

EM primeiro lugar quero agradecer a juda de todos mais uma vez demonstraram que se interessam em tentar ajudar todos os que gostam de agua salgada!!!!
Respondendo a algumas questões:
-Uso o sal da ocean nutricion penso ser o nome com fosfatos free e silicatos free aquele que muita gente usa que tem o ocellaris na capa .
-Tenho uma os mse adquirida na Reef Discus aconselhada pelo MARCO madeira da AQUA SAFE DOS EUA que alguns logistas importaram comprei esta que até foi cara cerca de 250 E pois tinha muitas etapas de tratamento da agua 2 de residuos 1 de carvão 1 membrana 1 etapa de desionização e 1 de sabor foi compada em setembro e comicei a usar logo após o tratamento com anti red recomendado qiui no forum que resultou deixei de ter ciano e diactomacias e passei á alga verde até hoje umas vezes melhor outras pior.
-Em relação as bombas estão colocadas uma em cada canto do aquario 2 a apontar para a superficie e duas cruzadas o RIcardo Lacerda quando esteve cá em casa disse que estava bem pois tenho 5300 litros hora em odas as direções e não posso dizer que tenha zonas mortas apenas tenho zonas mais clamas como em todos os aqurios até digo que atrás das rochas não tenho nada de algas.
-Rocha morta nao tenho nada poiis todas elas tem vida e alga coralina e nao recentemente mas já escovei todas as rochas e nunca tive cheiro a podre ou pareça terem mau aspecto.
-Equipe de limpeza tenho ofiuros ermitas patas verdes e castanhas nassarious etc ou seja durante este tempo como tentei um pouco de tudo tenho a lusoreef aqui perto e comprei lá com o ricardo calado duas vezes euipes de limpeza cerca de 20 de cada á e turbos, mas não resolvem nada.
-Trocas de agua faço todas as semanas  15% a 6 meses religiosamente e cada 15 dias faço cerca de 25% nada resolveu durante este periodo até cerca de 1 e meio a trás fazia 50% com osmose e 50% com agua do mar aqui de faro ao qual fazia sempre os testes que estavam sempre em bons parametros mas comecei a desconfiar de ainda ter algas e pareceremce até coma as algas das rochas da praia e ai nunca mais pus agua do mar mas tambem penso que nao e disso pois algas verdes sempre tive. 
-Adquiri caulerpa daquela mais bonita que parece fetos e está enorme em 4 meses de aquario mas faço poucas podas vou fazer mais .


Em relação ao kalkeasswe tenho uma duvida eu coloco o tubo junto ao utbo do escumador mas a supercicie e este escumador dektec mce 600 tem um tubo que vai até meio do aquario como posso por a entrar quase directamente para o copo  e nao estraga a bomba e posso colocar o kalkawasser com a iluminação ainda ligada.
Em relação as ceramicas pergunto o que fazem elas de mal para as retirar o que pergunto e isto se lavo o filtro e as massas filtrantes mais a ceramica todas as semanas e o copo está sempre todo sujo assim como os filtros das bombas e os ralos dos tubos do filtro o que aconteceria a esta sujidade ficava no aquario e tambem uso as massas filtrantes eheim profissional porque quero de fturo er mais peixes que o normal.
Agradeço desde já toda a ajuda possível.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo




> como posso por a entrar quase directamente para o copo e nao estraga a bomba


Se colocares a ponta da mangueira onde pingas o kalkwasser bem junto da apiração da bomba do escumador é uma das soluções.




> nao estraga a bomba


Tenho uma bomba de reposição á quase 3 anos,que trabalhou quase sempre com agua de OI e kalkwasser e nunca tive problemas com ela.




> posso colocar o kalkawasser com a iluminação ainda ligada


Poder podes, mas deves prestar atenção ao teu PH. Se utrapassar os 8.4 a adição de kalkwasser deve de ser interrompida.




> Em relação as ceramicas pergunto o que fazem elas de mal para as retirar o que pergunto e isto se lavo o filtro e as massas filtrantes mais a ceramica todas as semanas


Questiono o mesmo. Oque é que as massas filtrates lá estão a fazer, se forem lavadas (matando com isso todas as bactérias) além da retenção de detritos ? Será que isso é benéfico para o sistema ? Em minha opinião não.





> Adquiri caulerpa daquela mais bonita que parece fetos e está enorme


Precisamente o teu problema. Elas estão a ser bem alimentadas.


Para alem dos possiveis problemas que eu já levantei noutro comentário, o problema tambem pode estar a residir no teu substrato pela saturação de matéria organica acomulada ao longo do tempo. Não sendo de descurar tambem a possibilidade levantada pelo Vitor Fizzo, que acho possivel mas talvez mais rara.

Quanto a sal, mesmo que indique FREE fosfatos, é melhor ser como S. Tomé (Ver para Crer)

----------


## Gil Miguel

> Em relação as ceramicas pergunto o que fazem elas de mal para as retirar o que pergunto e isto se lavo o filtro e as massas filtrantes mais a ceramica todas as semanas e o copo está sempre todo sujo assim como os filtros das bombas e os ralos dos tubos do filtro o que aconteceria a esta sujidade ficava no aquario e tambem uso as massas filtrantes eheim profissional porque quero de fturo er mais peixes que o normal.
> Agradeço desde já toda a ajuda possível.


Boas 
Aqui não ha grandes voltas a dar, As ceramicas mais a agravante de teres mais massas filtrantes sao autenticas fábricas de nitratos, pode ser a origem do teu problema. Essa Sujidade transforma-se em materia organica e antes de se transformar em nitratos etc é retirado pelo escumador.
Tira todas as massas filtrantes, faz a experiência de tirares as massas* TODAS*
Durante 2 semanas e faz o teste aos nitratos.Depois diz qualquer coisa
Continua com o Kalk
Nao te preocupes com os peixes agora...

----------


## Joaquim Fonseca

Agradeço as respostas, mas continuo com duvidas fiz todos os testes que tenho disponiveis ontem e os resultados sao os seguintes:
p.h. 8
k.h. 8
nitritos-0
amonia -0
nitratos-12
Estou a pensar em algo o Julio disse que o problema poderia residir no substracto podem me explicar como pois realmente encontro que o meu substracto nuca foi branco limpo como vejo noutras fotos sempre teve alguma carga organica ele e constituido por 20k da Aquarium substracto vendido na Aquaplante com grao mais grosso faz uma pedras de 1 mm e 10k de aragonite muito fina que se infiltrou no meio da outra com o tempo e realmente sempre teve alguma tendencia para estar com uma camada superior que fica presa com algas muito pequenas mas o Ricardo disse que estava normal entao nao liguei, mas agora gostaria de ter opinioes, quando tive a salaria estava sempre limpa.
Ainda tambem pergunto se nao posso por sump como tiro os detritos em suspensão do aquario, e mantendo o filtro o que poderia ter lá dentro de maneira a filtrar essas mesmas sujidade nas sump usam ceramicas e  la de vidro (esponjas), seria o mesmo e já agora o Ricardo Lacerda no antigo aquario tinha filtro e nao tinha problemas o que é que usavam lá dentro.

----------


## Gil Miguel

A camada é de que altura ? Muito pouco provável que seja do substrato (tens a granumetria certa).
Quanto ao valor dos nitratos provavelmente não mais alto porque as algas estão a consumi-los.
Se como dizes as macros tão a crescer em grande é porque elas tem alimento em grande quantidade (materia organica, nitratos, fosfatos).

Quanto ao Filtro externo podes usa-lo para teres vários tipos de resinas e carvão activo de tempos a tempos.
Eu tambem não tenho sump e resolvo o problema das particulas em suspensão na agua e na camada superior da agua com bombas de circulação colocadas á superficie.
De qualquer maneira existem escumadores de superficie a um preço acessivel.
Não tens nada de especial em peixes e sem qualquer duvida essa filtraçao mecanica (ceramicas e outros) só te prejudica e nao te ajuda em nada.Pode ser mesmo a causa do teu problema..
Agora se as tiras ou não já é uma decisão tua.
Mas a opinião é unanime...

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ...e já agora o Ricardo Lacerda no antigo aquario tinha filtro e nao tinha problemas o que é que usavam lá dentro.


Oi Joaquim.... como te disse agora, fica aqui o testemunho para o resto da comunidade.. no meu filtro externo apenas tinha Carvão Activado e, de vez em quando Resinas Anti-fosfatos".

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Volto a sugerir que faças uma bateria de testes com outros reagentes (por ex, pedindo-os emprestados a uma amigo) para comparar resultados.
Sugiro ainda que testes os fosfatos que devem (têm de) estar elevados.
No mais, reitero o que já muitos disseram: esse filtro exterior com cerâmicas e esponjas...só desajuda.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Depois de falar com o Joaquim ao telefone, voltei a dar uma "última" sugestão...

Como ele se vai desfazer de um Tang que tem, e para o apanhar necessita de retirar a RV dentro do aqua, a minha solução é a seguinte:
1. Retirar a RV;
2. Aproveitar e retirar manualmente o máximo de algas verdes que conseguires;
3. Aumentar a altura de substracto de 6cm para 10 cm (8 no mínimo);
4. Recolocar a RV;
5. Retirar todos os elementos filtrantes, deixando o filtro externo (uma vez que ele está ligado a um "chupador/escumador" de superfície, a funcionar sem nada ou com carvão activado.

Após a mudança, e durante dois ou três dias deixar a iluminação desligada, deixando entrar apenas a luz que vem pela janela.

Não sei se concordam comigo, mas uma vez que conheço bem o historial do aquário, bem como o próprio aquário "in loco", pareceu-me uma boa "solução final..."

----------


## João M Monteiro

Força !

----------


## miguel

Amigo Joaquim...
Se Tens Algas Verdes Tens Certamente Nitratos E Fosfatos No Teu Aquario! Isto É Uma Certeza. Agora Resta Saber A Origem Dos Mesmos Para Podermos Actuar:
1- Incapacidade Do Sistema De Filtragem
2- Falta De Qualidade Da Agua De ReposiÇÃo
3- Instabilidade Do Sistema
Sabes O Problema Das Algas É Dos Piores Nos Aquarios De Agua Salgada
Bom A Minha RecomendaÇÃo:
Trata De Conseguir Uma Boa Qualidade De Agua De ReposiÇÃo AtravÉs De Agua De Osmose E Utiliza Resinas À Saida Da Osmose Para Absorver O Que Falta (ionicas E Cationicas). Para AlÉm Da Agua De ReposiÇÃo Deves Fazer MudanÇas De Agua O Mais Que Puderes... Se For Diariamente Melhor, Contudo Para Estas MudanÇas Tens De Te Certificar Que Todos Os Parametros EstÃo Iguais Aos Do Aquario(ph, Kh, Salinidade, Temperatura Etc...) Para Estas MudanÇas Recomendo-te Um Sal O Menos Completo Possivel Tipo Tropic Marin Ou Assim (os Sais Por Norma Trazem Uma Serie De Aditivos Que Neste Caso NÃo SÃo Bons Para Ti) Ao Fazeres Estas MudanÇas Diarias Vais Tentar Retirar O Alimento Às Algas E Elas ComeÇarÃo A Morrer E Como Morrem Libertam Tudo O Q Absorveram Durante A Sua Vida E Isto Faz Com Que CresÇam Mais Algas Se NÃo Retirares Estes Componentes Da Agua.
Para Alem Disto Deves Utilizar Um Bom Absorvedor De Fosfatos E Deves Certeficar-te De O Substituir Antes Que Colapse E Liberte Tudo Novamente Para A Agua.
Recomendo Que Pares De Alimentar Os Teus Peixes Ou Alimenta-os Apenas Uma Ou Duas Vezes Por Semana...
Ao Fazeres Isto A Boa Saude Do Teu Aquario Depende Das MudanÇas De Agua Que Fazes... Depoois Tens De Arranjar Um Sistema Que Te Permita Ter Um Aquario Equilibrado. Deves Pensar Num Filtro À Medida Para Aquilo Que Queres Q Venha A Ser O Teu Aquario. 
Em RelaÇÃo Ao Escumador Deixa Q Te Diga Que NÃo É Nada Exagerado... Se O Escumador Dis Que É Para 600lt EntÃo Segundo A Minha Regra DÁ No Maximo Para Um Aquario De 250 Lts De Corais... 
Durante Todo Este Processo Tens De Vigiar Todos Os Parametros Da Agua E Aconselho-te A Utilizar Um Bom Buffer Para Evitares Problemas Maiores. Mais Uma Vez Te Digo Que Isto É Um Tratamento De Choque E Q Tens De Ter Muito Cuidado Com Os Parametros Da Nova Agua Que Metes No Aquario... Qq MudanÇa Brusca Pode Ser Fatal...
Espero Q Consigas Eliminar Essa Praga.

----------


## Jose Oliveira

Viva gente

Isto é uma simples sugestão e o mais provavelmente ja foi ponderada. A alimentação em termos de qualidade ( fostatos/nitratos) não estara a alimentar as algas?

Obrigado
Jose

----------


## Gil Miguel

Joaquim e novos resultados... Como vai isso há melhorias?

----------


## Rui Guerra

:SbPoisson6:  


> Estou um pouco desiludido pois após varias tentativas e contactos com varios conhecedores do assunto , continuo com muitas algas verdes no aquario.
> A cerca de ums 6 meses coloquei um post aqui e com a ajuda de todos mas em especial do grande Ricardo Lacerda que em sido um santo e muito paciente pois falo com ele telefonicamente cerca de 2 a 3 vezes semana para varias ajudas, consegui tirar as diactomacias e inicio de  do aquario.
> Entri depois na fase de algas verdes que ia limpando da rocha com a escova de dentes todas as semanas faço trocas de 20% do aquario todas as semans com agua osmose com uma etapa de dionização nao coloco aditivos a nao ser kalkwasser todos os dias cerca de 2 litros tenho desde agosto um excelente escumador DELTEC MCE 600 com capacidade para 600 litros e o meu aquario só tem 240 l(setup colocado no link dos setups dos aquarios), mas mesmo assim continuam algas verdes em força.
> Toda a gente diz para ter paciencia como diz o Marco Madeira leva algum tempo e continua com as trocas todas as semanas mas eu vejo outros aqurios mais recentes carregados de corais e com 8 ou 10 peixes e ainda mais pequenos sem estes problemas, sei que comecei muito mal aconselhado mas fui aprendendo com os erros e consultas aos melhores aquriofilos que podia e fui rectificando e corrigindo.
> Neste momento penso ter todas as condições desde a 5 meses com 240 w de power compact um excelente escumador, só tenho 6 peixes dos quais 5 são pequenos e 6 corais moles como actindiscus e sarcophytons mas não sei que mais fazer as algas verdes uqe sei são boas para a vida continuam nas rochas e até fazem pequenos tufos no substracto tenho 3 peixes como desjardini e gobio bicolor para comer algas tenho um exercito de equip+a de limpez turbos ermitas patas verdes nassarius etc. e continua , até o Ricardo Lacerda que já visitou o aqurio não sabe que mais aconselhar .
> Por tudo isto peço AJUDA !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rui Guerra

> 


 Bom tarde Joaquim ,a solução  do teu problema de algas é bastante simples 
1) Junta  Caulerpa ou outra alga de crescimento rápido , pois vão consumir os nutrientes que as microalgas consomem .
2) Reduz o periodo de iluminação.

Isso das mudas de água semanais  e a água de reposição ser deionizada é uma grande treta.
Eu uso água de reposição da torneira tratada com Aquasave da Tetra e não tenho micro algas.
Contacto 96 429 75 72

----------


## miguel

amigo rui,
gostaria de concordar consigo em relação à caulerpa e au seu consumo de nutrientes no combate as algas... contudo como certamente sabe existem algumas algas de crescimento rapido, inclusivamente algumas especies de caulerpa que libertam toxinas que inibem o desenvolvimento dos corais... isto é uma optima alternativa am aqua onde não existem corais ou no caso de se seleccionar os tipos correctos de caulerpa.

Para além disto gostaria de lhe pedir para ter cuidado com os conselhos que dá... no seu caso está a ter sucesso por uma questão simples a agua da torneira da sua zona felizmente tem boas caracteristicas para o aquario ... o que pode não acontecer noutras regiões... e garanto-lhe que não acontece! desejo-lhe as maiores felicidades e se alguma vez vier a ter problemas com algas disponha...

----------


## Gil Miguel

Concordo Inteiramente com O Miguel, é preciso cuidado nos conselhos que se dão  :Smile:  Eu por acaso tambem uso agua da torneira desde sempre e filamentosas e cianos praticamente não Existem. Apenas algumas verdes no areao. De qualquer maneira cada caso é um caso, a água da torneira pode ser menos má nalgumas zonas, e ser altamente prejudicial noutras.
De qualquer maneira quando houver fundos, penso adquirir uma osmose e aconselhar toda a gente a faze-lo  :Smile: 

Já Agora Miguel que tipos de caulerpa dizes que libertam substancias que inibem o crescimento de corais? e quais dizes que não inibem ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Joaquim Fonseca





> DELTEC MCE 600


Peço desculpa por não ter observado ainda este facto. 

Em minha opinião é manifestamente muito pouco. A minha recomendação vai para um escumador que trate por hora 3 vezes a 4 vezes a litragem do aquario por hora. Ou seja, necessitas de em escumador entre os 750L e os 1000L /hora. Todos os sintomas são de uma grande carga organica que o teu escumador não está a conseguir retirar da agua do te aquario e que está a ficar dia após dia a saturar a carga organica do teu aquario.

Penso que se resume a isso o teu problema. Tenta instalar um outro escumador em paralelo ao aquario, excesso de escumação é coisa que não não tens com que te preocupar.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Juca, o DELTEC MCE 600 é para 700L, por 50l achas necessario um novo escumador?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Acho que com um outro escumador a trabalhar em paralelo ele vai ver os resultados, nem que seja emprestado por uns tempos para ele tirar conclusões.

Penso que toda a gente concordará que existe neste aquario uma grande carga organica. Tendo em atenção, que está a ser usada agua de osmose e as trocas de água se estão a efectuar, (a meu ver até mais do que o necessário) o problema é do escumador, que (a meu ver mais uma vez é insuficiente) ou está a funcionar mal. Mas mesmo a funcionar bem, é insuficiente para a dimensão do aquario.

----------


## Gil Miguel

eu tambem nao sou apologista de "skimmagem" em excesso. Acho O deltec mais que suficiente para este aquario e quase de certeza que o problema não passe por ai.
Não tenho algas no aquário e tenho um escumador recomendado para 400 litros quando a litragem do meu aquário é de 300 litros..

----------


## Julio Macieira

Será que o chamado "Over-Skimming" existe ?.....

Será que por mais escumador que tenhamos em nossos aquarios vamos conseguir obter a pureza das aguas do mar em zonas de recife.

Eu acho que não.

Alguem discorda que o motivo do excesso de algas se deve ao facto de o nosso amigo Joaquim Fonseca ter excesso de nutrientes na agua do aquario ? As algas não desenvolvem pela alimentação que recebem ? 

 Partindo do principio que os fosfatos estão controlados, como retirar esses excesso de matéria orgânica do aquario ? Alguem duvida que é pelo escumador ?

Se ele é suficiente e se está a funcionar bem, porque é que o excesso de matéria orgânica não está a ser retirado?

Que ninguem duvide que o escumador é o melhor meio para nos podermos livrar dela.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Julio  :Smile: 
O OverSkimming pode ser prejudicial na medida em que retira demasiados Elementos da água e alguma matéria orgãnica que muitos corais utilizam para se alimentar.
Para já porque os corais, mesmo os SPS gostam de água com alguma (pouca)matéria Organica, e o OVerskimming retira demasiado elementos traço da água, que mesmo com bastantes mudanças de água podem não ser eficientemente repostos.

Dai implica a adiçao de elementos traço, que na minha opiniao pode vir a trazer alguns problemas,( já que muitos deles nao sao medidos pelos testes tradicionais).

São frequentes os  casos em que a maioria dos corais crescem bastante mais rápido em aquários com Skimming adequado do que com overskimming.
Acho que água pura não é sinonimo de agua saudavel para os nossos aquarios de recife.

Acho que 2 vezes o volume de Skimming recomendado pelos fabricantes é suficiente, exceptuando o caso em que se tenha um numero bastante elevado de peixes.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Em minha opinião é manifestamente muito pouco. ..... Ou seja, necessitas de em escumador entre os 750L e os 1000L /hora. ...


Segundo a Deltec:



> This makes the MCE600 skimmer suitable for 700 Ltrs (155 gallons) for a normally stocked reef aquarium


Não vejo que este "mistério" se resolva por aí....

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Acho que 2 vezes o volume de Skimming recomendado pelos fabricantes é suficiente


lamento...mas tenho de discordar.

Em minha opinião, volto a reafirmar deve de ser um volume de 3 vezes, e mesmo no caso de aquarios maioritárimente de peixes de 4 vezes o volume do aquario.

Quanto aos elementos de traço, não esqueças que estamos a falar de 1% dos elementos constantes na agua do aquario, muito facilmente repostos pelas trocas de agua.

A ideia colocada pela maioria dos fabricantes é uma ideia generalizada de modo a estimular a montagem de aquarios marinhos por toda a gente, procurando induzir no consumidor que o aquarismo marinho está acessivel a toda a gente e a preços modestos. O que não é verdade.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ..Todos os sintomas são de uma grande carga organica .....





> ..
> -4 peixes apenas 
> -sem corais para já.....


Não se percebe é de onde vem essa carga orgânica...
..e eu sei que ele tem muito cuidado com a alimentação...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Bom, Ricardo

Tu sabes que pode não ser dos peixes, nem da comida. A carga orgânica pode vir de outros lados.

A rocha ? Estaria ela perfeitamente maturada ? O substrato? Não estará a libertar fosfatos ? O sal ? Não terá fosfatos ? Não haverá no aquario nenhuma rocha em estado de putrefacção ? Que altura de substrato esta a ser utilizada ? Será o suficiente para desnitrificar? Onde está ser feita a desnitrificação ? Na rocha ? Será sufuciente ? O tamanho do grão do areão será o indicado? 

Quer em relação ao substrato quer em relação ao sal utilizado, seria interessante fazer um teste de fosfatos.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ...Uso o sal da ocean nutricion (Instant Nutrition)...


Eu usei esse sal durante uns tempos e não tive problemas.. Nas instruções "silicates and phosphates free"...




> Não haverá no aquario nenhuma rocha em estado de putrefacção ?


Esta é a hipótese que eu considero faltar ponderar!
... todas as outras não me parecem viáveis uma vez que já se fizeram vários testes e que não serão esses pontos fulcrais... Em vários aquários de sucesso essas variáveis são muito diferenciadas de uns para outros o que prova que não se podem tirar hilações imediatas.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Seja como for, uma "pitada" de sal em água de osmose, numa proveta e um teste ao sal aos fosfatos, não se perdia.

Se o teste acusar zero, acredito.

Voltando a questão da desnitrificação:




> -aquario 240L
> -25 k de rocha viva
> -substracto da aq-quarium de grao de 0-1 mm 7 cm


O substrato não consegue desnitrificar com esta altura.
25 k de rocha viva não dão conta do "recado"
O escumador não ajuda.

Ainda alguem tem duvidas de onde vem o excesso de matéria orgânica ?

Tomara eu que este ou outro aquario trabalhe em condições para poder aprender algo mais com a sua montagem. Não pretendo criticar negativamente a montagem que foi feita, mas discordo dela. Espero que nesta altura todas a matérias filtrantes e cerâmicas já tenham sido retiradas.

Em minha opinião, é necessário um escumador mais potente. É preciso retirar parte do substrato, pois não é razoavel fazsr uma DSB num aquario dessas dimensões e como tal 3 a 5 cm de substrato chegam. É necessário introduzir no minimo outra tanta rocha viva (ou mais), e é preciso trocar ou introduzir um outro escumador mais.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

[I]


> Colocada por Júlio Macieira
> Será que por mais escumador que tenhamos em nossos aquários vamos conseguir obter a pureza das aguas do mar em zonas de recife.


Será que é assim tão pura!!! (pode ser pura, mas não é PUUUURA!!!!) eu nunca vi teste a água nos locais de recifes, por isso.... 

Outra coisa que acho muito estranho é se o Joaquim Fonseca tem apenas 4 peixes no aquário não são eles que estão a contribuir para o aumento da carga orgânica, quanto a rocha, se a memoria não me falha este nosso amigo usou alguma rocha feita por ele, e sinceramente acho que é esse o motivo para tal carga orgânica, por isso acho que nem com um Tech3 isso se resolvia sem tirar essa rocha.

Fui a procura de mais alguma informação sobre este aquário.



> Colocada por Joaquim Fonseca
> SETUP :
> -aquario 120x50x40 ( bioplast)
> -escumador deltec hag on MCE 600
> -filtro profissional II EHEIM com 3 cestos 
> -massas filtrantes (1 cesto - esponja +eifimech filtragem mecanica 2 cesto - eifisubstract filtragem biologica 3 cesto - zeolite + esponja )
> -termostato 300 w
> -circulação 2 bombas da lifetech de 2000 l mergulhadas + 2 bombas da aquatic natur a superficie de 1100 l 
> -tubo de recolha de agua da eheim a superficie e fundo
> ...


Bem visto isto o aquário com rocha e etc. não têm 240L reais, mas mesmo tendo (240x3=720) o escumador é para 700l

Já agora Juca, não foste tu que a pouco tempo atrás desligas-te o teu escumador? 
Só foi pena ter sido em demasia, eu quase todos os dias desligo meu escumador muitas das vezes durante a noite, se não o fizesse as Gonioporas não duravam muito dentro do meu aquário.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Já agora Juca, não foste tu que a pouco tempo atrás desligas-te o teu escumador?


Correcto. E bem me arependi disso.
Não esqueças que o meu aquario é de 765L e o meu escumador é para um aquario de 2000L.




> Será que é assim tão pura!!! (pode ser pura, mas não é PUUUURA!!!!) eu nunca vi teste a água nos locais de recifes, por isso....


Pedro. Não queiras sequer comparar a qualidade da agua de um mar de recife, ás poças, que pretendemos manter em nossa casa. Com as biodiversidades que introduzimos neles, com os peixes de vários habitats, com corais de várias regiões. Em relação ao mar, o aquarista e a técnica, fazem milagres em manter alguns aquarios tão bonitos.




> a memoria não me falha este nosso amigo usou alguma rocha feita por ele


Caso seja isso. Como pode ela ser colonizada?
Sendo verdade , é mais um facto a entrar na minha lista de discórdia.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> [I]
> ... quanto a rocha, se a memoria não me falha este nosso amigo usou alguma rocha feita por ele...


Acho que está a falhar ....




> [I]
> ... ...por isso acho que nem com um Tech3 isso se resolvia sem tirar essa rocha....


Com um Tech3 até um reservatório de gasóleo servia para manter tudo impecável!!!

Abraços

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Eu não estou a comparar, só acho que deve ter algum "lixo" os corais e peixes tem que se alimentar de alguma coisa.




> Colocada por *Júlio Macieira*
> Não esqueças que o meu aquario é de 765L e o meu escumador é para um aquario de 2000L.


Bem.... 765L*3=2295L.... não achas que necessitas de outro escumador???

----------


## Julio Macieira

Não entres em preciosismos.

Se bem que pondero sinceramente trocar a minha bomba do escumador para 2.800L.

Sabes que as contas em termos de tratamento de água pelos escumadores devem ser sempre feitas tendo por base a litragem bruta do aquario.

Quanto ao lixo, dispenso-o todo a 100%

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Com um Tech3 até um reservatório de gasóleo servia para manter tudo impecável!!!


Não é para mim relevante se é com um Tech3, Tech4 ou Tech21. A escolha do escumador, ou da marca não é para mim o relevante, porque todas as marcas (ou quase todas) têm bons e maus escumadores, mas admitindo que esse tal Tech3 é assim tão potênte, acho que me estão a dar razão.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Se bem que pondero sinceramente trocar a minha bomba do escumador para 2.800L.


Na minha humilde opinião devias era diminuir a potência da bomba de alimentação por forma a tornar o tempo de contacto e de reacção dentro do escumador o mais alto possível.
Imagina 3  escumadores iguais ao teu a trabalhar com 3 bombas distintas:
1-1500 l/h;
2-3000 l/h;
3-6500 l/h;

*Garanto-te que o mais eficiente* seria o que trabalha com a bomba de 1500l/h!
As reacções dentro da câmara do escumador dão-se pelo contacto exercido no interface ar/água, e quanto maisor for o tempo de contacto melhor. Outro factor importante é o tempo de espessamento das escumas, ou seja, quanto mais secas forem as escumas melhor. Para isso é que os escumadores têm uma altura de água ideal de funcionamento... e se quiserem fazer uma experiência engraçada arranjem dois escumadores iguais, mas em que um dos copos tenha um "pescoço" mais alto ... vão reparar que a "nhanha" que sae é mais negra, mais espessa e praticamente seca .... e é assim que deve ser!!!

----------


## Julio Macieira

*



Garanto-te que o mais eficiente seria o que trabalha com a bomba de 1500l/h!
			
		

* 
Sabes tambem que isso é muito relativo. Tem a ver com a dimensão do tubo do escumador e com a quantidade de entrada de ar litros hora.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ...Imagina 3  escumadores iguais ...


Respondido?
PS: A quantidade de ar tem a ver com a bomba de recirculação e não com a de alimentação... excepção feita a modelos sem recirculação, modelos "down-draft" e modelos de venturi directo.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Respondido?


Claro que não.

Uma bomba de 200L/hora então seria o excelente pelo raciocínio. E que tal sem bomba ?  :KnSourire28:  

Não acho que seja assim tão linear.
As bombas tendem com o tempo a perder potência, e se quando novas, por exemplo 2000L/hora são excelentes e indicadas, ao fim de algum tempo tendem a perder essa optimização.

Mas, não vamos divagar no tópico do nosso amigo Joaquim Fonseca, ele tem um problema, e elogiando o que está feito, certamente que ele não vai a lado nenhum. Espero tambem que não seja esse o propósito dele quando colocou o tópico. Algo está mal. Mais agradável para ele seria ouvir aqui elogios. Todos devem dar a sua opinião, e não encolher os ombros e pedir-lhe paciência.

Eu apenas procurei transmitir a minha, que certamente pode ser contrariada, e contra-argumentada; Agora, "Não sei", ele já sabe esta resposta. Ele precisa é de escutar opiniões, mesmo que divergentes. Precisa de ideias novas, e não, uma disputa entre membros de "porques".

E como todas as opinões podem ser contrariadas, exprimi neste tópico a minha opinião, que tambem pode ser contrariada certamente, mas pelo menos no final, acrescentem uma ideia nova, coloquem uma ideia, para uma solução.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Bem....

Foi isso mesmo que eu fiz, discordei da tua e dei outra explicação para o problema.

Para mim o problema não é o escumador mas sim a rocha e para resolver o melhor é retirar, limpar, maturar, troca a água e só depois recolocar a rocha, isto se for mesmo rocha viva.

----------


## Joaquim Fonseca

Em primeiro lugar queria agradecer a todos pela excelente prova que deram de apoio e ajuda em solucionar problemas na aquariofilia marinha!!!!!!
Em segundo lugar gostaria de rectificar e tambem questionar alguns pontos???!!!
Assim em primeiro lugar quro dizer que nao tenho apenas 25k de rocha mas cerca de 40k, e toda a rocha estava viva e maturada até estav em excelentes condições com bastante alga coralina, os  primeiros 15k comprei-os ao luis simões da templo aquatico 8antes de existir esta firma),comprwei cerca de 10 k la loja o picanço que já estava nos aquarios de exposição a bastantes meses e os ultimos 13 k comprei ao nelson pena  do norte que vinham, excelentes tudo isto aconteceu entre maio de 2004 e setembro dev 2004, limpo a rocha com frequencia e nao encontro nenhuma podre.
Depois gostaria de frisar que quando me iniciei na aquariofilia marinha e nao existia o reef forum, quando as coisas me começaram por ter  tido um pessimo aconselhamento por parte do logista do picanço em faro que tem uma ideia completamente contraria ao que verifiquei depois de ter contactado pessoas na aquariofilia.net como o Ricardo Lacerda, Julio Macieira,Rui Ferreira de almeida, marco madeira etc., e ai comecei a prendeer um pouco aqui e um pouco ali e tive de alterar quase todo o setup inicial por proposta de alguns elemntos, tirei o seco humido da eheim e tirei o escumador da instant ocean que me diziam nao ter capacidade para a litragem.
Por sugestão de pessoas comprei o melhor dentro dos external skimers pois nao tinha espaço para sump e nao o queria dentro do aquario comprei deltec mce 600 com capacidade para 700 l disseram maravilhas acho realmente que trabalha bem foi bastante caro e até estranho pois o poroprio marco madeira agora tem um no seu aquario que tem um pouco mais de litragem do que o meu .
O filtro profissional II da eheim  se fossse agora nao o tinha comprado pois nem para por carvao preciso dele pois o escumador tem uma media chamber para isso,mas como no outro filtro e até na iluminação fui enganado , mas agora que  já mudei a iluminação que como viram no setup já tenho desde setembro 2 calhas da jebo de 4x36w, tenho iluminação capaz nao tenho seco humido desde julho de 2004 tirei todas as ceramicas ou massas filtrantes desde a 2 meses , desde setembro que tenho caulerpa de 2 tipos no aquario faço compras de 3 em 3 meses de equipes de limpeza dos que morrem principalmente tenho em permanencia 8 turbos cerca de 30 paguros de patas verdes e 8 nassarius e 12 cerites compradas na luso reef na guia.
Para terminar este confuso testamento de um pouco desalento neste momento o filtro funciona apenas com carvao com dois aspiradores 1 de superficie a iluminação sao 2 calhas jebo de 4x36w e escumador penso muito bom deltec mce 600, neste momento já tenho mais peixes 9 no total dos quais apenas 1 e medio/grande desjardini /4 amphiprios /1 magnifica/1 gobio biculor/1 cerrilabro/1 gama loreto tambem tenho 8 corais entre zonzthus /sarcophitons/sinularias/favite etc.
Mais digo que nao vou desistir pois sou perserverante já desde o meu outro hobby onde cheguei a ser campiao iberico canaricultura,mas algumas opiniões as vezes dizem mal de algo mas nao apresentam solução como me foi dito sempre  , faz trocas de agua semanal que isso das  algas verdes vai passar pois já vao 6 meses a fazer isso,ou como muda de escumador esse nao presta e depois a pessoa que o comprou colocar o seu setup e já era bom etc.
Muito obrigado pela  ajuda (especialmente ao Ricardo pelo acompanhamento e paciencia comigo.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Muito obrigado pela  ajuda (especialmente ao Ricardo pelo acompanhamento e paciencia comigo).


De nada ... tem sido um prazer tentar ajudar nesse desafio...
Embora não tenha sido bem sucedido tenho dado o meu melhor...


Agora só queria acrescentar que como se pode ver o desafio é grande...



> ... nao tenho apenas 25k de rocha mas cerca de 40k, e toda a rocha estava viva e maturada até estav em excelentes condições com bastante alga coralina...





> .... limpo a rocha com frequencia e nao encontro nenhuma podre..





> ... tive de alterar quase todo o setup inicial.





> ... 2 calhas da jebo de 4x36w, ...





> ...tenho caulerpa de 2 tipos no aquario





> .....tenho em permanencia 8 turbos cerca de 30 paguros de patas verdes e 8 nassarius e 12 cerites compradas na luso reef na guia..





> ... já tenho mais peixes 9 no total dos quais apenas 1 e medio/grande desjardini /4 amphiprios /1 magnifica/1 gobio biculor/1 cerrilabro/1 gama loreto tambem tenho 8 corais entre zonzthus /sarcophitons/sinularias/favite etc.....





> ... o meu outro hobby onde cheguei a ser campiao iberico canaricultura...





> ...mas algumas opiniões as vezes dizem mal de algo mas nao apresentam solução .... ou como "-muda de escumador esse nao presta" e depois a pessoa que o comprou colocar o seu setup e já era bom etc...


Pelo que conheço o Joaquim é uma pessoa dedicada, com experiência de hobbys relaccionados com animais onde ele sabe que não se pode facilitar para se chegar a algum lado...




> DE facto é complicado perceber o que se passa...





> esta um problema algo dificil de resolver.





> Está aí, de facto, um caso bicudo....
> É que, segundo o relato, tens feito tudo (ou quase) o que é aconselhado fazer e 10 meses é muito tempo para um ciclo normal de algas.
> ..





> Bom tarde Joaquim ,a solução do teu problema de algas é bastante simples: 
> 1) Junta Caulerpa ou outra alga de crescimento rápido , pois vão consumir os nutrientes que as microalgas consomem ...





> Para além disto gostaria de lhe pedir para ter cuidado com os conselhos que dá...





> Algo está mal. Mais agradável para ele seria ouvir aqui elogios. Todos devem dar a sua opinião, e não encolher os ombros e pedir-lhe paciência...


*Será que assim alguém se entende???*
Venham daí soluções e opiniões válidas ... vamos ajudar o Joaquim...
Eu já tentei...




> Depois de falar com o Joaquim ao telefone, voltei a dar uma "última" sugestão...
> 
> Como ele se vai desfazer de um Tang que tem, e para o apanhar necessita de retirar a RV dentro do aqua, a minha solução é a seguinte:
> 1. Retirar a RV;
> 2. Aproveitar e retirar manualmente o máximo de algas verdes que conseguires;
> 3. Aumentar a altura de substracto de 6cm para 10 cm (8 no mínimo);
> 4. Recolocar a RV;
> 5. Retirar todos os elementos filtrantes, deixando o filtro externo (uma vez que ele está ligado a um "chupador/escumador" de superfície, a funcionar sem nada ou com carvão activado.
> 
> ...


Mas pelos vistos não fui bem sucedido...

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas
Joaquim, Todos tamos a postar para te ajudar, As contradiçoes nesta matéria Sempre Existiram, porque as coisas nestas questoes nunca são lineares.
Antes de qualquer coisa, apenas referir que qualquer das soluçoes que te apresentaram não tem efeito imediato.
V
ou dar a minha opiniao final sobre este assunto e colocar algumas questoes:




> limpo a rocha com frequencia e nao encontro nenhuma podre.


Como é que fazes esta limpeza ? Esta limpeza pode influenciar a eficiencia da rocha viva..

Uma coisa que não entendo.. é que mesmo com o Problema acrescentaste ainda mais 5 peixes ?

Quanto ao Setup, O teu escumador é excelente e mais que suficiente (desde que esteja a funcionar correctamente, Como é a espuma que ele retira do aquario, é Castanha escura, clara? aguada ou mais espessa?

Quanto ao substrato acho que não é pela altura (nos 7cm já ha desnitrificaçao) e desde que seja fino é dificil acumular detritos.
So uma Questao.. eu não conheço  essa marca de areia..sabes dizer a granumetria e a constituiçao mineral da areia.

Qto á iluminaçao nada a apontar, apenas te aconselho a diminuires o fotoperiodo para 6 ou 7 horas.

O carvao activo é lavado periodicamente?

Aconselhava te tambem a usares o filtro externo pra colocares resinas anti fosfato e anti-nitratos só para ver se o problema passa por ai.

ABraço e espero que a minha ajuda seja válida  :Wink: 
E responde ás perguntas sff 
 :Wink:

----------


## João Cotter

Depois de já muito discutido, agora a minha opinião.
Infelizmente sei o que isso significa porque já passei por uma grande e longa dessas dores de cabeça.
Na minha opinião deves atacar em várias frentes:

O escumador parece-me bem desde que esteja a funcionar devidamente.
Quanto ao fotoperíodo, ao contrário do Gil Miguel, sou da opinião que não vale a pena mexer aqui, pois não é por aqui que vamos lá.
Uma resina anti-fosfatos é mais uma boa ajuda mas a água deverá ser previamente filtrada mecanicamente. No filtro externo coloca lã acrílica e cerca de 1 litro de Rowaphos. A lã acrílica deverá ser lavada de 3 em 3 dias. O Rowaphos podes mantê-lo vários meses.
Pelo que vi, o turnover das bombas no aquário é de 25X. Penso que necessitas de mais movimentação e de evitar ao máximo zonas paradas onde possa haver sedimentação de detritos. Neste momento tenho mais de 50X no meu aquário.
É importante remover o máximo possível de algas das rochas e sifonar os detritos.
Já mediste a tua água à saída da osmose com um medidor TDS? Uma membrana de osmose estragada é o suficiente para termos um problema (eu que o diga!)
Por último, e não menos importante, como é que está a química da água?
Apresenta aqui os valores de:
- cálcio
- alcalinidade
- fosfatos
- magnésio
- nitratos
- pH

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Tive a ver as instruções do teu escumador (MCE 600) e reparei que dispõe de um espaço para colocar resinas anti-fosfatos (por acaso no desenho as mesmas que o João Cotter mencionou).
Já agora fica aqui o link http://www.deltecaquariumsolutions.c...structions.pdf

----------


## Joaquim Fonseca

Mais uma vez muito obrigado pela ajuda e preocupação,assim passo a responder a algumas questões:
O meu foto periodo e de 9 horas mas foi sendo aumentado até chegar a este valor quando coloquei a segunda calha da jebo.
O escumador se tiver o copo que e movivel mais alto tira uma espuma seca e escura que era como tinha a varios meses, agora tenho um pouco mais em baixo  e tira uma espuma verde e escura mas um pouco mais liquida e penso estar a ter melhores resultados desde a 2 semanas pois acho que o pescoço em triangulo do copo retia toda a porcaria e nao passava,lavo o copo 2 vezes semana.
A gronometria do substracto que foi 10k da aq-quarium espanhola que se vende na aquaplante e dizia propria para reef tinha 0.1 a 1 mm e tenho 5 k de calcia light da aquatic natur igual ao ricardo lacerda e tambem 10k da aragamax
Lavo a rocha algumas pedras mais pequenas num balde com agua do aqurio as grandes rochas ultimamente tenho posto uma esponja de la de vidro durante a limpeza até 1 hora depois e escovo com uma escova de denes toda e tento apanhar com uma bomba manual o resto o filtro apanha na esponja.
Já usei varias vezes no passado anti fosfatos da rwa o rowaphos bastante caro e nenhum resultado desde a 1 mês comprei uns sacos da aquatic natur para reef anti fosfatos e tenho colocado 2 dias antes de fazer uma muda de agua todas as semanas.
Penso ter responddido a todas as questões.
Obrigado!!!!!

----------


## Joaquim Fonseca

Obrigado joao cotter !!
VALORES
calcio nao sei pois nao tenho testes disponivel mas coloco desde a 8 meses kalkwasser todos os dias 2 a 3 litros a noite em gota a gota.
p.h-8
k.k.-9
amonia-0
nitratos-menos de 10
nitritos -0
fosfatos já tive um teste da salifer mas dava sempre 0 e deitei-o fora mas sou muito cuidado-so com a limentação coloco a coar num passador e depois jogo essa agua fora.
Esponjas uso sempre que limpo a rocha mas em setembo do ano passado usei 1 mês 1 litro de rowaphos e nada mas nao tinha esponja e sim massas filtrantes na altura nao sei se unfluencia negativamnete mas agora um anti fosfatos da aquatic natur para reef no escumador na media chamber 2 dias antes de fazer troca de agua toadas as semanas .
Ha já agoira lavo o filtro e o carvao activo todas as semanas desde a 2 meses.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

De facto um caso bicudo! Tal como o João diz e muito bem, o importante é tentarmos perceber qual é a fonte de fosfatos/nitratos que te está a alimentar todas essas algas.

Assim, e mais uma vez tal como joão diz, é importante verificar a fiabilidade dos equipamentos - uma medição do TDS na saída da Osmose é fulcral (não sei onde moras, mas se for na zona de Lisboa, posso eu mesmo fazer essa medição). A movimentação é também um factor muito importante, pois num aquário de recife com uma forte carga orgânica como parece ser o teu, uma movimentação inferior a 30 x o volume do aquário é insuficiente - apenas como exemplo, no meu antigo aquário tinha cerca de 46x.

A iluminação pode ser também uma das causas e diminuir o fotoperíodo não vai resolver - verifica a longevidade das lampadas e a sua qualidade.

Verifiquei agora que já tinhas colocado uma resposta e editei a minha resposta - esse valor de nitratos é de facto elevado - tens que identificar a sua fonte, com base em tudo o que já foi dito para cima.


Abraço,
Diogo

PS - o escumador na minha opinião não é um problema, antes pelo contrário!

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Tenho caulerpa no aqurio que está a grande que devia consumir os fosfatos.~


Ela esta consumindo bem e evidentemente esta crescendo nao sei se introduziste a caleurpa ou se por acaso vei na RV mas quando ela se estabelece no aquario e quase impossivel remove-la, aqui nos EUA em alguns Estados e contra a lei importar ou manter caleurpa. A minha sugestao e montar um refugio com a caleurpa para ela possa competir com a que esta no aquario por nutrientes.




> nitratos-menos de 10


Se  tens um problema com algas e ainda estas registrando nitratos entao o problema e mesmo severo, normalmente os aquarios donde existe problema de algas raramente registrem nitratos e fosfatos pois as algas os absorvem com muita eficacia. 

Tens que procurar a fonte destes nutrientes, e possivel que o teu substrato esta saturado de fosfatos e esta-os libertando a agua. Eu tentaria fazer o teste de fosfatos duma area perto do substrato.

Se o problema e da RV o que podes fazer e remover a RV escovar-la bem e por-la em algum {container...traduzir ???} de plastico em completa escuridao por algumas semanas com bastante circulacao para remover o maximo de detrito que se tem acumulado atraves do tempo e mudar a removacao de nutrientos de algas para bacteria.

Outro possivel problema e o tipo de comida que estas dando aos peixes e a frequencia, uma vez por dia da e so o que eles podem comer em 1 ou 2 minutos. Especialmente a comida de flocos contem tremenda quantidade de fosfatos e deve ser evitada, na minha opiniao.

----------


## Claudio Trendo

Olá Joaquim,

O seu escumador esta tirando bastante detritos?

Qual a sua agua de reposição? Osmose Reversa? Deionizador? Torneira?

----------


## Luis Faustino

Olá

O que se passa com o Joaquim passasse igualmente no meu aquario. Tenho também esse problema das filamentosas no vidro traseiro. O aquario têm nesta altura praticamente um ano.
Tal como ele o meu aquario tambem é de 240 litros sem sump, e tal como ele tambem tenho mais ou menos a mesma quantidade de areao e de peixes, dois ocellaris, três donzelas e um hepatus. As unicas diferenças é na quantidade de rocha viva, tenho 75 Kg, e no escumador que tenho um Aquavie ps500 para aquarios até 500 litros, ou seja 2x. Quanto à circulação tenho 30x o volume do aquario.
O mais curioso é que também no inicio tive ligado ao aquario um seco-humido da Eheim, o qual foi retirado após três meses de trabalho. Depois de retirar o seco-húmido começaram-me a aparecer esse tipo de algas. 
Depois de todas as opinioes aqui manifestadas retiro duas conclusões para mim.
1. O desiquilibrio provocado pela remoção do filtro provocou o boom das filamentosas. Dai retiro que quando se começa a montagem com o filtro já não se deve retirar.
2. A capacidade dos escumadores não é suficiente para remover toda a materia organica que passou a ficar depois da remoção do filtro. E aqui estou totalmente de acordo com o Júlio   :SbOk3:  , não concordo com o overskimming. Tanto assim é que quando montar o próximo que terá sensivelmente 700 litros vou adquirir um Sumptech tech2 que segundo o Ricardo servirá para aquarios até 2000 litros, ou seja 3x.

Será que é apenas uma coincidência? Era importante o Joaquim conseguir colocar um segundo escumador para se retirar mais conclusões.

Um abraço

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> 1. O desiquilibrio provocado pela remoção do filtro provocou o boom das filamentosas. Dai retiro que quando se começa a montagem com o filtro já não se deve retirar.


O filtro eheim so pode nitrificar e impossivel desnitrificar e e provavel que ele seja parte do problema com os nitratos porque detrito so se acumula la e se decompoe. Alem disso porque estes tipos de filtros sao tao eficazes em converter ammonia e nitrito em nitratos a RV perde sua eficacia.

Note mais info:




> One of the things to consider is the formation of biofolms, and mixed layer biofilms. I think that the surface of all inert structures are coated with a two layer biofilm, the inner is comprised of anaerobes, breaking nitrates to N2 and O2 while the outer is aerobes. The aerobes protect the anaerobes and provide the nitrates. Such proximity of growth leads to a remarkably efficient system. This system is negated when we add a wet-dry type filter. In this case the anaerobes predominantly grow on the filter. Since the oxygen is extremely high at the filter they are unable to mask the anaerobes and we get a an uncoupled nitrogen cycle. The nitrates build up.






> 2. A capacidade dos escumadores não é suficiente para remover toda a materia organica que passou a ficar depois da remoção do filtro.


Tudo depende de quantos nutrientes nos introduzimos no aquario se e demasiado nem a RV nem DSB ou escumador vai remover completamente.

Joaquim alem de comida para os peixes o que mais adicionas ou doseias ???

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Na minha humilde opinião devias era diminuir a potência da bomba de alimentação por forma a tornar o tempo de contacto e de reacção dentro do escumador o mais alto possível.
> Imagina 3  escumadores iguais ao teu a trabalhar com 3 bombas distintas:
> 1-1500 l/h;
> 2-3000 l/h;
> 3-6500 l/h;
> 
> *Garanto-te que o mais eficiente* seria o que trabalha com a bomba de 1500l/h!






> Normally the smaller the bubble size the better and the longer the contact time the better...research suggests the air bubble suface can go on attracting protein and other wastes to its surface for up to 12 Mins !!! in controled studies.
> We dont need to go this far!
> The important thing with any skimmer today is their overall efficiency in removing as much protein etc from the tank water, some may produce tiny tiny bubbles (better surface area to volume ratio) and long contact times....yet their tank turnover may be less than is desired to prevent protein buildup entering the nitrogen cycle.
> 
> Yet others may just be the opposite having much less contact time in the skimmer itself yet turn the tank over so quickly as to actually be more efficient in terms of protein reduction in the main tank.
> 
> obviously to combine a very high turnover rate with max contact time requires the skimmer to increase in size to continually accomodate both these requirements. Hence many of todays skimmers can end up resembling skyscraper proportions.
> 
> What is desirable is something in between the two....in effect the fast turnover lower contact time is compensated for by the fact the water is circulated many times throiugh the skimmer before it begins to breakdown into the nitrogen cycle.






> As reacções dentro da câmara do escumador dão-se pelo contacto exercido no interface ar/água, e quanto maisor for o tempo de contacto melhor. Outro factor importante é o tempo de espessamento das escumas, ou seja, quanto mais secas forem as escumas melhor. Para isso é que os escumadores têm uma altura de água ideal de funcionamento... e se quiserem fazer uma experiência engraçada arranjem dois escumadores iguais, mas em que um dos copos tenha um "pescoço" mais alto ... vão reparar que a "nhanha" que sae é mais negra, mais espessa e praticamente seca .... e é assim que deve ser!!!


Wet vs. Dry Skimmate

----------


## João Magano

Oi,

Não é a toa que os nitratos e as algas filamentosas são a grande dor de cabeça dos aquarios de recife. Já li varias opiniões, todas andam mais ou menos a volta do mesmo, Nitratos e/ou fosfatos, infelizmente é também comum encontrar no final comentários do genero, se nada disto resultou desmanchar tudo e começar de novo. 

Dois pontos:

1 - Discordo da primeira conclusão do Luis Faustino, quanto a mim não faz sentido ! Por em ambas as situações ter havido um seco-humido retirado após alguns meses de funcionamento do aquario não podemos nem devemos concluir que uma vez um aquario montado com seco-humido este não deve ser retirado.
Certamente que retirar um seco-humido abruptamente do sistema provoca desequilibrios, aumento de amónia e nitritos, com consequentes eventuais perdas biologicas por envenenamento. Na presença de um seco-humido, praticamente toda a funcão de nitrificação é desempenhada por este, não existindo massa critica suficiente de bacterias aerobicas na rv e no substrato, se este for retirado de uma hora para a outra e bem possivél, diria mesmo provavél que o sistema entre em colapso.
A retirada de filtros biologicos, humidos e seco-humidos deverá ser sempre efectuada de modo controlado, devemos reduzir a massa filtrante aos poucos,  10 a 15% por semana, e ter um controlo apertado sobre os niveis de amonia e nitritos, se estes subirem evidentemente interrompe-se o ciclo, e só se recomeça quando os niveis voltarem a estabilizar no zero.  
Um filtro humido, ou seco-humido, num aquario de recife, com escumador adequado, rocha suficiente e carga moderada de peixes é uma fabrica de nitratos !

2  Tal como disse o Roberto, o aquario do Joaquim Fonseca, apesar de todos os esforços que ele tem efectuado, continua desiquilibrado em termos de Nitratos, tantas algas filamentosas e 10 ppm de nitratos ... é porque na realidade a quantidade de Nitratos presente no aquario é muito grande (agua + algas).

Efectuas tpas semanais, ok a produção de nitratos semanal é superior ao que tiras com as mudanças de agua ... Não se esqueçam que se por exemplo tiver 15 ppm , uma tpa de 10% reduz apenas 1,5 ppm ficam 13,5 ppm, se semanalmente a produção de nitratos for de 1 a 2 ppm ... 

Ou algo está a produzir Nitratos a uma cadência anormalmente grande, Ou o teu aquario não está a desnitrificar praticamente nada Ou a desnitrificação até está a acontecer mas não é suficiente para baixar os nivél de nitratos existente criado por uma situação anterior.
Tens que conseguir por isso a zero, com resinas, com desnitrificador de enxofre, com 3 tpas de 10% por semana, de algum modo. Em minha opinião só quando o conseguires deves limpar/escovar as rochas 1 vez e só essa vez, essa operação de limpeza tão assidua não deve ser saudavél para as bacterias, deves continuar os procedimentos adoptados para baixar os niveis de nitratos por mais 1 mês, e só depois, gradualmente, repito gradualmente, voltar a normalidade, reduzindo as resinas, o numero de tpa e a utilização do desnitrificador, mas sempre de forma controlada, mantendo os nitratos o mais possivél proximo do zero.

*10 ppm de nitratos não é nada num aquario que não esteja numa fase propicia a algas, caso contrario é muito !*

----------


## Gil Miguel

> Tenho caulerpa no aqurio que está a grande que devia consumir os fosfatos.~


Bem Isto so quer dizer uma coisa... se a caulerpa está grande é porque de facto tem muiito alimento para esse crescimento, ou seja, existem fosfatos em muita quantidade na água.

Acho Bem importante veres o TDS da agua que sai da Osmose.

Quanto á Polemica do FIltro Seco-humido não ha voltas a dar, são fábricas de nitratos, Se tiverem problemas com a retirada deles, é pelo facto de que essa retirada ter que ser progressiva. È totalmente desaconselhado.

Eu na minha modesta Opiniao, È manter como unica filtraçao a rocha viva e o escumador (ver tambem se está a funcionar correctamente, tem que tirar uma espuma escura, espessa e muito mal cheirosa).

O meu palpite vai para uma Osmose marada ou pelo substrato.Alguma coisa está a acumular fosfatos constantemente.
Quanto ao facto de teres usado as Resinas anti fosfatos, tens que esperar para ver os resultados, não é por uns dias e esperar milagres.
È usar as resinas, lava-las de 4 em 4 dias, e repor novamente.Senao forem lavadas nos periodos de tempo indicados pelo "fabricante" saturam-se de fosfatos e libertam.nos para a agua

----------


## Gil Miguel

Só queria acrescentar que nao acho que o problema sejam nitratos, mas sim fosfatos predominantemente.
O Meu aquario tem 10 ppm de nitratos e nao tenho algas em excesso.
Acho que passa é por uma quantidade abusiva de Fosfatos.

----------


## João Magano

Este topico já vai longo e não é facil encontrar toda a informação, mas fiquei com ideia que o Joaquim, usa ou já usou resinas removedoras de fosfatos e que usa kalk, por isso a minha inclinação para os nitratos. É certo que existem muitas formas de fosfatos, algumas não detectaveis pelos nossos testes ... .
Será que umas fotos não ajudariam ? Talvez por analise das fotos, do tipo de algas, do layout, do escumador, qualquer outra coisa, podia ser que surgisse alguma luz, ... talvez ?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

E evidente que com nitratos a 10 que e uma grande parte do problema nao digo que e o unico mas nao deve ser desconsiderado...por isso pergunto o que Joaquim adicina ao seu aquario alem de comida ? Ja sabemos que doseia kalk, mas o que mais ???




> 10 ppm de nitratos não é nada num aquario que não esteja numa fase propicia a algas, caso contrario é muito !


absolutamente !

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Em relação ao Seco-Humido, no início do meu aquário também o teve (infelizmente) retirei-o passado 2 meses e não tive um boom de algas.



> Colocada por *João Magano*
> A retirada de filtros biologicos, humidos e seco-humidos deverá ser sempre efectuada de modo controlado, devemos reduzir a massa filtrante aos poucos, 10 a 15% por semana, e ter um controlo apertado sobre os niveis de amonia e nitritos, se estes subirem evidentemente interrompe-se o ciclo, e só se recomeça quando os niveis voltarem a estabilizar no zero.


Concordo a 100%,seja qual for a alteração a que o aquário seja sujeito deve ser controlada e faseada.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Mais uma coisinha

Já não sabia onde tinha o link para esta página, http://www-2.cs.cmu.edu/~cap/raid/skimmers/thoughts/ é um óptimo artigo para se aprender mais umas coisas sobre escumadores.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Na minha opinião faltam alguns dados para encontrarmos uma causa e assim tomar as medidas mais apropriadas:
- Qual o tipo de algas que está a crescer ? Derbesia? Bryopsis ? Enteromorpha ? outra?Cresce só na rocha ou também no substrato e no vidro?Quais os elementos da equipa de limpeza que comem estas algas( os peixes ,os ermitas ou nenhum) ? Vê-los efectivamente a comer as algas ?
- Qual o teste de fosfatos usado ? O Unico interessante , na minha opinião é o da Deltec .
- Qual o teste de nitratos usado ? Atenção aos testes. Devemos repetir com um de outra marca quando os valores não apresentam correlação com o que se está a passar? O meu favorito para Nitratos é o da Tunze .
- Apesar disto os corais crescem e estão bem?
- Usas algum suplemento ? sobretudo algum com Ferro?
- Como e com o quê alimentas os teus peixes?
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Joaquim Fonseca

Obrigado a todos mais uma vez pelo empenho e desculpem as respostas tardias pois estive sem net.
Assim vou tentar aborar algumas questões:
As lampadas sao da jebo 36 w com 10000 k e têm menos de 6 meses.
A movimentação que tenho e de 5300 litros 3 bonbas da aquarium sistem de 1100 e uma da lifetech de 2000 colocadas 3 a superficie nos cantos do aquario e outra noutro canto no fundo a apontar para a superficie penso ter o sufeciente visto o aquario ter 240 l.
Em relação ao filtro o seco humido só teve 3 meses no aquario saiu abruptamente mas ficou o filtro eheim pro II com massas filtrantes ainda por isso nao ficou sem nada e só recentemente comecei a tirar um cesto e depois outro até nao ter nada ficando o filtro  1 MÊS E MEIO SÓ COM carvao activo que e lavado todas as semanas e trás um teste para verificar saturação e es~´a bom.
A alga que cresce nao sei de que tipo é mas cresce na rocha e filamentosa verde escura e outra verde quase para castanho e no vidro aparece tambem pegada a manchas de alga coralina.
Os corais moles que tenho têm crescem muito bem e a agua sempre foi muito cristalina mesmo antes de usar carvão.
De alimento dou artemia congelada e marine mix da JBL MAS PONHO A DESCONGELAR NUM CUADOR para nao colocar fosfatos uma vez por semana do um pouco de flocos da aquatic natur.
Nao coloco nenhum suplemento na agua a nao ser kalk todos os dias desde a 7 meses 2 a 3 l, mas tambem ja usei a 5 meses um produto para aumentar o k.h. e o calcium que sao duas garrafas juntas que comprei na rref discus mas só durante 1 mês nada mais .
A osmose e de uma marca americana que nao me recordo do nome comprei na reef discus e só tem 7 meses e a agua que fazia foi usada nao só no meu aquario mas tanbem noutro de um colega que só teve algas durante umas 3 semanas dois meses após montar e sempre usou desta agua da msema osmos e e nao tem algas.
Os testes que uso sao da tetra test  e os nitratos  estao entre 0.3 e 0.10 e nao 10 como disse no anterior.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Joaquim 
Desculpa insistir mas:
Quais os elementos da equipa de limpeza que comem estas algas( os peixes ,os ermitas ou nenhum) ? Vê-los efectivamente a comer as algas ?

A coralina esta a crescer bem?Achas que tem vindo a competir com as filamentosas, isto é tem ganho terreno ou naõ?
Cump.
Rui

----------


## João Magano

> Os testes que uso sao da tetra test  e os nitratos  estao entre 0.3 e 0.10 e nao 10 como disse no anterior.



Com o teste de Nitratos da Tetra consegues medir valores assim tão baixos   :SbQuestion2:  
A escala de cores não é de 0, 12.5, 25, 50, 100 mg/l   :SbQuestion2:

----------

